# Not sure which Kimber to get.



## ares5679

I'm pretty much convinced on getting either the Pro CDP II or Custom CDP II. I am open to hearing what people think about those two models or some of the other Kimbers.


----------



## Dsig1

ares5679 said:


> I'm pretty much convinced on getting either the Pro CDP II or Custom CDP II. I am open to hearing what people think about those two models or some of the other Kimbers.


I would go with the Pro size given this choice. IMO the CDP II line was made to be carried due to their lighter weight. I'm assuming you are not a LEO so you would probably carry concealed, making the "Pro" the better choice. If you aren't buying the CDP II as a carry gun, if it's for target or home defense, I would go with a full sized Kimber, but not a CDP. I'd go with a Custom Stainless, TLE or SIS 5".


----------



## ares5679

I do plan on getting my CCW license and I was learning toward the 4" barrel. I figured it would be good for CCW and home defense. I will check out the other model you mentioned.


----------



## bwanatom

Hi,
it's hard to go wrong with so many beauties to choose from. Not that I would necessarily buy this one, but it does have a cool mystique to it. I not really sold on the grips though.

*KIMBER ECLIPSE TARGET II*

Introduced in 2002, the Kimber Eclipse Target has quickly grown to become one of the most popular models in the Kimber line.

Kimber Eclipse slides and frames are made from stainless steel. They are finished in durable matte black oxide, then all flat surfaces are brush-polished. This leaves inset and curved surfaces matte black, resulting in a look that sets them apart from other 1911 pistols. To further complement the look, Kimber Eclipse models are fitted with black small parts and a set of gray/black laminated grips checkered in the classic double diamond pattern.

While it's tempting to keep the Kimber Eclipse as a "safe queen," they're made to shoot. Beyond all the match grade features found on every Kimber, each Eclipse has a 30 LPI checkered front strap for a more secure grip, a Premium Aluminum Trigger and Meprolight Tritium night sights - all from the Custom Shop.

The Eclipse Target II comes with a five-inch barrel with a barrel bushing, and adjustable bar/dot night sights. It is available in .45 ACP.

but this is my choice:
*KIMBER GRAND RAPTOR*

The immediate market success of the Raptor family (first the Raptor II and the Pro Raptor II) has kept the Kimber Custom Shop™ working overtime. Deciding to go one better, they have just announced the Grand Raptor II™, a drop-dead good-looking two-tone pistol that stands out in any collection.

A full size 1911 with a 5-inch match grade stainless steel barrel, the Grand Raptor II™ features adjustable night sight, black aluminum match grade trigger, bumped and grooved grip safety and rosewood Raptor grips.

Like all Raptors, it has lizard-scale serration patterns machined into the front and rear of the slide. The slide has also been profiled with a flat top and back cut with a single feathered row of large scales that prevent reflection.

The frame is machined from stainless steel and has a scaled serration pattern cut deep into the front strap. Flat surfaces are polished for additional contrast. The slide is matte black with polished flats and engraved with the Custom Shop logo.

Click here to visit Gunshopfinder.com's Kimber pistol page. Or, to find a Kimber dealer in your area, select a state and then click "Submit."

Looking for a laser for your Kimber? Check out the Crimson Trace laser grips we have for all models of Kimber pistols.

I like your choices as well, bt


----------



## wproctwproct

Hi, I have a fairly new Kimber, mine being the stainless TLE/RL II which is a 5" barrel model. It's a great pistol, and I'm totally satisfied with it. Has the best trigger I've ever had in a production 1911 model. Of the two models that you mentioned, I would opt for the Pro model. I just really like the 4" barrel pistols with the full size frame. I also have a stainless SIG 1911 carry model, which has a 4" barrel and full size frame and like it very well also. I've always been partial to steel framed pistols rather than aluminum, but then I don't have a CCW permit, so weight isn't an issue for me. Anyway, I have highest regards for Kimber, I think they make a great line of 1911 pistols. Good luck with your purchase!:smt023


----------



## BigNic

Go with the Pro. Conceals beautifully.


----------



## rfair

I agree, Go with the Pro carry. I have the pro carry SLE and that thing is as accurate as my best friends custom springfield, a little lighter than full scale models and looks better in my opinion!


----------



## kudu61

I lean toward the Pro Carry also,have owned an SLE for a # of years, 4K+ rounds and never a hiccup, not 1 malfunction. Very accurate also. Just my $.02 later Bill


----------



## Teuthis

I have a 4" Eclipse Pro II and it is concealable. It has the full sized grip handle and I guess a smaller version would conceal better. But the 4" barrel does give you a concealment edge unless you are tall.


----------



## The Goat

I want one. Raptor would be my choice.


----------



## dondavis3

*Kimber carry*

I own a Kimber Pro CDP II and really like it.

I put crimson trace laser sights on it and after I zero'ed it in - it is a deadly combination.

It's light (for a .45) and very concealable
- crisp trigger pull and very well made.

:smt1099


----------

